# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Aliase / Pseudonyme in der Shell bei Unix Like Betriebssystemen wie z.B. Linux

## warumlinux

Wie man Aliase/Pseudonyme für Befehle im Terminal unter Unix-Like Betriebssystemen anlegt.
Hier geht es zum YouTube Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INLGyCYDK0g

In diesem Video verwende ich Ubuntu Linux, allerdings funktioniert das genau gleich auf anderen Betriebssystemen, wie z.B. Suse Linux, Fedora Linux, FreeBSD, andere BSD Systeme oder auch Apple Mac OS.
Ein Alias ist als Shell-Builtin bei vielen Shells integriert, unter anderem bei der Bash, der Standard-Shell unter Ubuntu.
Screenshot zum Video: aliasimterminalfuerlinux-ubunt.jpg

----------

